# Polished Bliss: 10 days of Aston Martin...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

It's been a good few weeks since my last write up and seeing as we had 4 Astons pretty much 1 after the other I decided I'd just put them into 1 huge write up - so I'd recommend you go and get a cup of coffee to stay awake and I'll try to keep it as simple as possible as we all prefer to look at pictures I'm sure 

First up was this V8 Vantage, in for a 2 day minor correction over Monday and Tuesday:




























Pre-foam first, using APC:










Left for 5 mins to dwell then rinsed off:










After the wheels/arches/exterior trim etc were cleaned...



















...I moved onto the engine bay:










R222 sprayed and then agitated:



















Then rinsed off at medium pressure:



















The car was then de-tarred with Tardis then put inside for claying:










Now dried off, I took paint readings - with everything showing nice healthy levels:



















A few shots of the defects, and being an Aston - there was a nice variety of them...

Some bad swirling:










Some sanding micro-marring:



















And finally, some buffer trails:










Having seen plenty of Astons before, this was no surprise as the paint prep on them from the factory is incredibly poor.

Being a minor 1-stage machine polish detail, I needed something with decent cut that would finish down perfectly in one go, so Menzerna P0203S was used in conjunction with a Menzerna Polishing Pad:










Results:





































A good 95%+ correction was achieved, with just the deeper traces of micro marring remaining.

The clients LSP of choice for this car was Werkstat Acrylic, of which I managed to apply 5 coats :thumb:

After pics 































































































































Work time for this one was just over 20 hours (I think!)

Then the next Aston arrived for its detail over Wednesday and Thursday...










Yep - an identical Vantage (except this one had just come back from Prodrive), so a bit of Deja Vu for the next 2 days!










Well, nearly identical - this one had slightly dirtier tyres I guess... 










This one was also in for a minor correction so I'll go straight to the defect shots for this one as the wash process was exactly the same as the first.

Buffer trails:










Micro-marring:










General marring and swirling:










Again, Menzerna P0203S was used:










50/50 on the door:










Couple of finished shots:









































































Part of the interior process was a really thorough clean of all the plastics and vinyl as someone had done a pretty poor job of applying some horrible shiny dressing previously:










LSP of choice for this one was Vintage, which helped to give the following results...






















































































































Again, around 20 hours work time was needed for this one too 

Friday saw me working mobile for a change...

A Client who has several cars with us on monthly contracts had just added a brand spanking new DB9 to his fleet, but due to the unit already being in use for another contract customer - Rich took care of that one while I worked on the DB9 at the Clients house.

We always insist on doing all correction work at the Studio but we made an exception this time as I knew the surroundings well (as I do all the clients cars there every month) and was more than happy to work away knowing the same quality levels could be maintained - not something always possible in cramped, cold garages etc 

So, onto the car!

Brand new, with only 40 odd miles on the clock, however it was booked in for a 3 day correction as the owner had spotted quite alot of defects in the paint (more of that in a minute):










Pre-foam first, with APC @ 60 degrees (Client has the same pressure washer as ours):










Then rinsed off:










Wheels cleaned with Blackfire Wheel and Tyre Gel:



















All the usual wash process was done, including the hood being cleaned with 303 fabric cleaner.

Now inside, I dried and then protected the hood with 303 fabric protectant and left to dry:










Before taking paint readings I inspected all the panel edges and swage lines on the car - something we always do on hand painted cars and especially Aston Martins. Reason being this...



















Yep, that's strike though! Different to a paint burn so this would suggest this has happened during the sanding stage of the paint prep on the production line. If you're ever working on an Aston, look hard enough and you'll be pretty much guaranteed to find something like this at some point on the car - and if you do then make sure you document it!

I'd also recommend taping all the panel edges as you machine, they're just too thin to risk not doing it in my opinion.

Again, the usual defects were present:

More mirco-marring:









































































And the usual buffer trails:



















There were also several areas on the top panels where there were some fairly deep scratches, this one's a bit out of focus but you get the idea:










Under the Sun Gun:










Paint readings were taken which showed everything was healthy, which was good as the paint was going to need cutting back quite hard in some areas where some of the micro-marring was really deep - pretty disgraceful on any brand new car, let alone an Aston...

Eventually I had to step up to 3M Fast Cut Plus with a mix of Ultrafina on a Menzerna Polishing Pad to achieve the desired result, although some areas needed 3 hits to get everything out!










Result:




























The finish was then refined with Menzerna 85RE and a Menzerna Finishing Pad - an awesome combination in my opinion, providing more than enough cut to remove any traces of trails from the compounding stage but still finishing down with crystal clear sharpness :thumb:

The Clients very own Vintage was used as LSP and after 30 hours of work this was the end result:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Aston number 4 now - Another DB9, recently fettled with by Prodrive also :thumb:










This one was probably the worst of the lot in terms of sanding marks and deep random scratches, not to mention the usual trails etc. I really don't know how they get away with it...
































































Yet again it was 3M Fast Cut Plus with a Menzerna Polishing Pad that was needed to correct the paintwork:



















A smaller pad was used for the tighter areas and bumpers etc:





































Rear quarter before:










After:










50/50:



















Before:










During:










After:










Bad sanding haze on the bottom of the N/S door:










After 3 hits:










Sanding haze on rear bumper before:










After:










Before:










After:










Front bumper - Sanding marks before:










After:










Other side, 50/50:










Sanding haze all gone:










As with the previous DB9, the refining stage was done with Menz 85RE and a Menz Finishing Pad - this stage alone took a further 8.5 hours to do (some pics taken after a Top Inspection wipe down, some not):




































































































LSP for this one was Vintage and this was the final result after 35+ hours of work, including a 3am finish on the last night:












































































































































































Thanks for reading, if you made it this far then I'm impressed! :lol:

Clark


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Made it all the way through 

Looks like a pretty hardcore stint, Clark - must be a real hardship to work on four Astons in a row...!

S

P.S. Will be phoning Rich on Tues to place another order - absolutely love the Menz pads!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Phew, my coffee went cold. Great write up's there. Cracking finishes.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

sberlyn said:


> Made it all the way through
> 
> Looks like a pretty hardcore stint, Clark - must be a real hardship to work on four Astons in a row...!
> 
> ...


You and me both mate - some people dont like them as they're too hard for their liking but I love them 

4 Astons in a row is more mentally tiring than physically - so many bits to break up and it can be a bit soul destroying when you see midnight come round and you're still polishing :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

wow.... nice work there.... tell me this what backing plate do u use on some shots esp the first aston when using the Menz pad it looks very deep does this help in preventing any possible accidental damage?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

3M backing plate Ronnie 

*edit* And to answer your other bit of the question that I forgot to answer, I dont really use it for extra safety, I just like the feel it gives when machining I guess


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Outstanding results as usual Clark, the writeups are few and far between but well worth the wait!


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Absolutely Stunning Clark! I absolutely adore Astons, but its such a shame about the Quality of Paintwork.

You've done an fantastic job as usual or making them their best!


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

what a great read. long but enjoyable. top work.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Astons*

Hi Clark, always get to the end of your posts but normally repeat the process two or three times when your doing Astons to get me in the perfect mood for the day ahead.

One day (soon  )


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Really stunning, mate!! I was read all the post and the work is very great!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

superb work again Clark and that must have been a very challenging week! I agree how shocking the state of those cars is 

Can I ask your personal opinion - which LSP looked better on the first 2 V8's? Its hard to rely on photos but what was your view? thanks.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I would find is very hard the accept the paint in that sort of condition if I was picking up a new Aston.... shocking!!!

I suppose they don't care if the car is going up to your neck of the woods, they know you can do a better job than them to sort it out!!!

Futher to bigpikes question above, what bottle of the Werkstat kit do you apply the 5 coats with - The prime, trigger or glos - and how long do you leave between coats???

Cheers mate - great work as usual!

:thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Awesome work Clark - must be like groundhog day!

Are Aston sorting the strikethrough?.....


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning as per the norm Clark :thumb: amazing results with all of them but in particular the last one - shocking state of affairs from the factory.


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

one word....


AWSEOME :thumb:


I enjoy reading any writeups coming from the polished bliss family.whats the camera you use clarke?


i think i will be contacting rich for some of that menz 203s, seems like another great product. btw, whats your recomendation on removing tacky,shiny interior dressing?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

What a stunning set of cars!

It blows my mine how you pros can keep this hig standard going day in day out..

Love looking in the studio section :argie:

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Gotta love an Aston! Strikethrough is just unacceptable, but hearing some of the stories about the time they get on the finishing line it is hardly surprising


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

excellent work, each one is looking miles better.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Clark


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

Amazing! :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

What recession?


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

just amazing clark :thumb:

thats dedication and commitment for you

interested in the answer to BP's question too


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Clark said:


> 3M backing plate Ronnie
> 
> *edit* And to answer your other bit of the question that I forgot to answer, I dont really use it for extra safety, I just like the feel it gives when machining I guess


I know you would never make a woopsie, but it looks like you have a better control of pressure on the pad.


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Stunning work on all Aston Martin's:argie: great photo's:thumb:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm in shock over the state of the DB9 :doublesho 

Great work though :thumb: they look perfected in the after shots


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work on all 4 cars!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Absolutely stunning results as usual Clark!!! :argie:


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Bravo. Fantastic correction work. Someone needs to send a link to this thread to Aston Martin.


----------



## Rich00p (Feb 19, 2008)

Clark, have you had any trouble with the Menz pads breaking up at all?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> superb work again Clark and that must have been a very challenging week! I agree how shocking the state of those cars is
> 
> Can I ask your personal opinion - which LSP looked better on the first 2 V8's? Its hard to rely on photos but what was your view? thanks.


In all honesty, I think I preferred the look of the Werkstat. It gave a slightly sharper and more reflective look which I think suits that colour better, had it been black I think it would have been the other way round. The Vintage did look awesome in the sun though, and in the shade looked a tad darker than the Werkstat. Personal preference I guess but I think I'd have Werkstat on mine 



The Cueball said:


> I think I would find is very hard the accept the paint in that sort of condition if I was picking up a new Aston.... shocking!!!
> 
> I suppose they don't care if the car is going up to your neck of the woods, they know you can do a better job than them to sort it out!!!
> 
> ...


The trigger is the one you layer mate and preferably with around 30 mins in between. Follow up with a final wipe down of Glos to remove any smears :thumb:



In The Detail said:


> Awesome work Clark - must be like groundhog day!
> 
> Are Aston sorting the strikethrough?.....


I'm not sure whats happening with that one yet, it's been touched in and to be honest you'd never see it if you didnt know it was there. It'll probably be replaced by something else in 6-8 months :lol:



hus55 said:


> one word....
> 
> AWSEOME :thumb:
> 
> ...


I use my Nikon compact for most of the process pics etc but Rich's D300 for the afters - it does a far better job of putting the finished result across 



drive 'n' shine said:


> Gotta love an Aston! Strikethrough is just unacceptable, but hearing some of the stories about the time they get on the finishing line it is hardly surprising


Yeah, I dont envy those guys at all - I'm sure some of them cringe at the work they have to put out but what can they do. Someone higher up needs to have a word with themselves though and get this problem sorted...

Cheers for the feedback guys, much appreciated as always


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Rich00p said:


> Clark, have you had any trouble with the Menz pads breaking up at all?


Nope, really durable pads from my experience. The only way I've had any of mine shred themselves is if i'm too aggressive when cleaning it with the brush


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work there.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Definitely outstanding work! And very professionally captured! :thumb:


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Absolutely outstanding as usual Clark, I just love the Vantage.....


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow some great results there
Love this photo


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Clark, two responses to the same thread. I did tell you I adore Astons:thumb: Would be very interested to know what you dress the engine and engine bay with. It certainly gets a bit warm under the hood of those V12s. Have you ever come across staining on the manifold from the heat/sound proofing under the bonnet ? if so how did you clean the manifolds up ?

Thanks again, a great read for us but I do understand your pain revisiting what must feel like Ground Hog Day all over again.

Mike:thumb:

p.s. the Werkstat Acrylic car looked absolutely stunning, was it really that much wetter looking than the others or the light and camera ?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Clark, two responses to the same thread. I did tell you I adore Astons:thumb: Would be very interested to know what you dress the engine and engine bay with. It certainly gets a bit warm under the hood of those V12s. Have you ever come across staining on the manifold from the heat/sound proofing under the bonnet ? if so how did you clean the manifolds up ?
> 
> Thanks again, a great read for us but I do understand your pain revisiting what must feel like Ground Hog Day all over again.
> 
> ...


Engine bays are always dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant, I've yet to find anything better and it definitely helps engine bays stay cleaner for longer as the dust cant stick properly. As for the Manifolds, I've yet to find any staining other than just normal grime which a Degreaser shifts no problem at all


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Jaw dropping, absolutely stunning work as can be expected from you guys. Well done indeed and thanks for sharing 

Quick question from my side, what dilution do you use the APC at and what APC do you use for the foam soak? Only reason I ask is that I have found certain APC's to stain rubber trim and leave it looking really patchy afterwards. Naturally a good dressing sorts it out but I would prefer to avoid it if possible :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Carn said:


> Jaw dropping, absolutely stunning work as can be expected from you guys. Well done indeed and thanks for sharing
> 
> Quick question from my side, what dilution do you use the APC at and what APC do you use for the foam soak? Only reason I ask is that I have found certain APC's to stain rubber trim and leave it looking really patchy afterwards. Naturally a good dressing sorts it out but I would prefer to avoid it if possible :thumb:


I've found some degreasers (like Megs SD) can cause slight staining if used on a hot day but have yet to find any APC's that do the same 

I just use around 2cm's of Megs APC in the bottle and fill the rest up with warm water, ratio wise I have no idea! :lol:


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Great work on some lovely cars :thumb:.As previously mentioned,if I owned one of those cars I would certainly be sending a link to this thread to Aston Martin headquarters, or at least to the suppling dealer.


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great work Clark:thumb: Love the v8 vantage's


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovelly jobs there Clark, a couple of them were pretty bad, love that last one, a proper Aston...


----------



## scfc74 (Apr 5, 2009)

Has the credit crunch bypassed Aberdeen?

Amazing results and a great write up as usual. Aston's paint quality appears to be worse than on my Honda Civic!


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

'aston'ishing work there mate

I'll get my coat.....


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just PERFECT :thumb:

And when i think i told people that AM does a poor job preparing his cars, and they call me crazy...


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Top Drawer Clark! Great to see the comparison of the Jett with the Vintage. :thumb:


Shameful paint finish from AM though


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very impressive and a good point (and noted to self) about inspecting the swage lines thoroughly.
Wonder if it'll be mentioned to AM?


----------



## mobilejo (Apr 18, 2009)

absolutely amazing work!!!


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Lovely work, Clark. 

I don't know how you manage to put in so many hours. I would be mentally knackered as well as physically! And then you make the time to sort out the photos before posting on here.

As Andy Gray would say, "take a bow, son, take a bow"! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Offyourmarks said:


> 'aston'ishing work there mate
> 
> I'll get my coat.....


Dont give up your day job Matt, maybe one day you'll get good at that :lol:



ayrshireteggy said:


> Lovely work, Clark.
> 
> I don't know how you manage to put in so many hours. I would be mentally knackered as well as physically! And then you make the time to sort out the photos before posting on here.
> 
> As Andy Gray would say, "take a bow, son, take a bow"! :thumb:


It can take a while to sort out the pics etc (think this one was about 5 hours!) but I used to love reading in depth write ups with loads of pics on Autopia etc when I first got into detailing so hopefully it's the same for the newbies on here


----------



## Bigears (Feb 5, 2008)

Incredible! I think your work is second to none. Thanks for taking the time to write it up for us. Cheers, it's much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Amazing work as always!!

Cannot believe the state of the paint in some cases. I'd be gutted (livid) if i'd spent a huge amount of cash on an Aston and it was given to me in that state. 

Why is Aston so thin too? Weight saving gone mad? lol


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Clark said:


> It can take a while to sort out the pics etc (think this one was about 5 hours!) but I used to love reading in depth write ups with loads of pics on Autopia etc when I first got into detailing so hopefully it's the same for the newbies on here


Spot on, I am sure I speak on behalf of newbs and pro's alike when I say your posts are always looked forward to. The combination of mind blowing results and superb photgraphy backed up with many a usefull hint along the way makes for rewarding reading :thumb:


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Cracking work mate, paintwork finishing certainly isnt Astons strong point but i do know they get very little time. One of my customers sent his DBS back as the finish was poor in places, there were two small sunken filler marks on the rear quarter and there were low clear levels in places. Aston sent their paint specialists up and after chatting with them they agreed to repair. Also apparently my posi 200 advanced isnt up to measuring over carbon fibre accurately as it would need to be calibrated over the exact type of carbon fibre i needed to measure over. Thought it was bs to begin with but ive researched and it isnt. Ive been invited up to compare my posi against their 40k ptg so ill let you know how far out mine was.


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks AWESOME!

GREAT CARS!

So when are you going do the next ne plus ultra?


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

outstanding clark, absoultely stunning!! :doublesho
love the Vantage, most beautiful car in the world, and with so much depth in the paintwork!! real great work mate!!

cheers, chris


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

pcc said:


> Cracking work mate, paintwork finishing certainly isnt Astons strong point but i do know they get very little time. One of my customers sent his DBS back as the finish was poor in places, there were two small sunken filler marks on the rear quarter and there were low clear levels in places. Aston sent their paint specialists up and after chatting with them they agreed to repair. Also apparently my posi 200 advanced isnt up to measuring over carbon fibre accurately as it would need to be calibrated over the exact type of carbon fibre i needed to measure over. Thought it was bs to begin with but ive researched and it isnt. Ive been invited up to compare my posi against their 40k ptg so ill let you know how far out mine was.


Would love to hear your experiences mate, look forward to it 



baseballlover1 said:


> Looks AWESOME!
> 
> GREAT CARS!
> 
> So when are you going do the next ne plus ultra?


It's coming  I did a protection detail on it 2 weeks ago to keep it protected untill it comes in here for the full works :thumb:


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

amazing results :thumb:

If ever i get one it will be heading your way


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Damn, every time I see one of your write ups I get to see stunning results, great job (Y)


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Cracking write up and stunning results. 

Keep them coming!!!

:thumb:


----------



## ttcorsa (Aug 15, 2006)

id love one!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very very nice work there - I just love Astons


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Awesome. As ever.


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Clark said:


> It's coming  I did a protection detail on it 2 weeks ago to keep it protected untill it comes in here for the full works :thumb:


Can you tell us what it is?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

baseballlover1 said:


> Can you tell us what it is?


Yeah, it's a Supercar


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Clark said:


> Yeah, it's a Supercar


That's narrowed it down then.:lol:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

spot on as per usual:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous cars & cracking work as per usual Clark 

Baz


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Great work Clark - I never tire of your write ups! That blue AM is stunning, but I can hardly belive the state it was in to start. I was ordering some stuff from Rich and he said it was the latest in a glut of Astons through the doors - I don't know how many you'd need before you got sick fed up of them, but I'm guessing it'd take a fair while! :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

As ever, another set of cracking details and write-up Clark!:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## MRC (May 7, 2009)

Awesome, awesome, awesome, & awesome detailing again.:thumb:


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Inspiring


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work.... I spy a Porsche Turbo amongst the astons


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Where did this come from?? it's over 2 years old now!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Quality as ever...:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

awesome ......


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

You can never get too much of PB details. 

My favourite.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Stunning work as per usual, and truly gorgeous cars!

Just wondering if Aston's new car paint prep has improved at all in the two years since this was done? Poor show if not!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

So good that I had to come back again.

Dont get me wrong Id have any of them grace my living room but the blue 9 can steel my heart anytime.

Out  standing : great work Clark :thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

As always, amazing work :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Leodhasach said:


> Stunning work as per usual, and truly gorgeous cars!
> 
> Just wondering if Aston's new car paint prep has improved at all in the two years since this was done? Poor show if not!


If anything it's worse but that could be with me having an ever increasing eye for detail as every week goes by! :lol:

Got more Astons to post including a nice black DBS when we find the time :thumb:


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Just an observation, appart form the great work, did any one notice the out of date tax disc??? Maybe it was just me....


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Bit of a blast from the past!

Immense work as always Clark!

I'm not a navy blue fan on some cars but the Aston was stunning. 

We want a V12 Vantage write up!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

awesome... lovely read


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

can you notice much difference in Werkstat Acyrlic and Vintage? The first two Astons i cant tell any difference.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

20vKarlos said:


> awesome... lovely read


Where have you been, your only 25 months late!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

amazing work in this amazing cars.


----------

